# HELP MYP !?



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

i think im in need of some help guys, for some reason, my pleco just died, dunno of what,(starvation, nips from the P) but now that i removed the pleco, only died today, the p's been floatin around, like its all sad and crap, and he usualy chills in the bottom corner when the light is on, NOW with the light on, he chills at the very very top, with his top fin on his back out of the water, and i was takin a close look, and i notice little pieces of skin like flakin off, like on his nose and stuff, and his eyes are all glazed over, and i dont know what to do, someone please help me asap


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

its hard, he just chills in the corner now, ill post them as soon as i get back from work, now he looks worse, now he looks like a snake shedding his skin, hes got this white glase all over his body, his face looks like its just melting off, he just has sh*t hangin all over him, and im scared, i moved him with the net today, away from the heater, so he wouldnt get burned, and he just kinda sank to the bottm, and layed on the bottom sideways for about 5 minutes, til the cray fish came up and hit him, and then he got up and franticly swam right into the glass, and just floated there, now hes back by the heater, im scared hes not gonna make it, from whatever this is


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

this all started as soon as my pleco died too


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

well, sad news, i came home for my lunch break, only to find my crayfish eatin the dead piranah, im so upset and depressed right now, i dont feel like goin back to work, i have a feeling somethin was up with the batch of feeders i put in. ill take a pic of him to show u guys what i meant tho


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

borrowed ths pic from x-j-x(cant remember if names correct, in a hurry to get back to work)post of his sick fish, this is exactly what mine looks like, only he was chillin at the top of the tank, with his skin like sheddin, and i dont kow what caused it, im just upset he didnt make it


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am really sorry to hear that bro, looks like fungus or amonia burns.. DAMN STUPID GF FEEDERS. Did you do your weekly water changes?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

That sucks man, how old was your p? what kind?


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

the piranah was 3 1/2 years old, he was my friends till he got bigger ones and gave this one to me, i only had this one for 2 months, it was a red bellie. and im sorry if i sound really stupid, but no i didnt do weekly water changes, ive been so busy with work and tryin to save up for new auto insurance i couldnt get around to it for about a month, i feel bad, poor little guy, but i think it was from the feeders too. i mean my friend bought his 100 feeders from teh same lfs as me with me. and all his feeders died in the feeder tank. his P's ate a few, and now they are startin to look like mine, do you think the feeders were contaminated with somethin? we are actualy goin to the lfs in about 15 minutes to complain.


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

ok i know this picture absolutely sucks, but just turn ur head sideways hehe, and the focus is horrible, but u can see what i mean by how he looked like he was sheddin everything, it was so sad to see him like this, his skin was just like melting away

i aplogize for the size of the picture


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow his slime coating really was coming off. that's horrible news man









Joe


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry 4ur loss man!!


----------

